# Help for pigeons who can't find shelter - abandoned by parents



## B_Apple1987 (Jun 29, 2013)

I took in two pigeons of the same family who happen to fell off their nest on the same day nearly at the same time and raised them. I kept them for a week, then released them near their parents' nest. To my surprise, the parents did not accept the babies back (by the way they can feed themselves on their own just fine with wheat and seeds and there are no yellow feathers left on their bodies).
The first night, they stayed on a neighbor's window ledge, but tonight they can't stay there because the neighbors closed the window shutters. They tried to stay at their parents' nesting spot but they were badly beaten by them. Now they are trying to spend the night on a palm tree. I have a few questions about this situation.

- Is it safe for them to stay on a palm tree? Would they fall off the tree in the middle of the night because of the wind or exhaustion?
-Is there a way that I can promote a spot for their liking so they can stay there? (I know it is a silly question but I feel emotionally connected to these guys so please excuse me.)
-They haven't tried to fly away from the proximity of their nest. From what I have read and seen, the parents teach the young squabs where to go and since they are orphaned by their parents, they have no one to show them around. Will they be able travel away from this place on their own in a foreseeable future?

Thank you for answers.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, thanks for posting your story and well done for helping to raise these two youngsters.
It's quite normal for the parents to push them away once they're fully grown. I seems a shame but they don't recognise them as being their babies at this stage and will chase them off.

It is hard for them to start trying to find their way about and forage for food when they're reared by humans as you say, the parents would teach them this normally. Are there any other pigeons around in a flock or are the parents the only pigeons about?
If there is a flock hopefully these two will just watch and follow them and integrate gradually. If not are you able to provide some feed occasionally so they stay strong while finding their way in the wild.
If you aren't able to keep them yourself by providing a home/aviary in which they can fly free from then you'll have to hope they soon find a place they can roost which I'm sure they will.
Maybe others can give some advice but I would just try and support them with feeds until they seem to get more confident.

Let us know how they get on.

Janet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are probably too young to be on their own yet, and as was mentioned, they learn from the parents, so they will have a hard time on their own. They don't know how or where to find food. Usually when baby pigeons are raised by people, they are released slowly into a flock when they are a bit older. By bringing them to the flock in a cage and letting them get to know each other slowly, then letting them go with the flock. Can you get them to come to you for food and water? Maybe catch them again, and go from there, only more slowly. Otherwise, they may not make it.


----------



## B_Apple1987 (Jun 29, 2013)

Let me post some updates on the situation.

-They can fly on their own just fine now, without any major hiccups. My mother always leaves bread crumbs & seeds & water on the window ledge and they always come and feed themselves. 
-The only problem was the nesting spot, but we talked with the neighbor and she accepted raising the shutters to let the babies stay dirung the night, so the problem is solved for a while. They spent the past two nights on the said window ledge.
-During the day, they started disappering for short hours, so my guess is that they started going on some reconnaissance missions on their own so this is a good sign.
-They were being bullied by every other pigeon, but they started defending themselves when a fight occurs, they can even chase off adult pigeons in some instances.

We had no pigeons nesting anywhere in our apartment before my mother started feeding them. Now, there are about 6 piegons who stay on a secluded spot near the roof. During the day, about 15 pigeons come here and eat the food my mother puts out. As the sun sets, they go back to their nests to sleep, wherever they are. I don't know if the babies are capable of learning from this flock but we as a family are birdlovers and there is always a person staying at home at all times, we keep watch on the babies constantly. I don't think capturing them is a good idea because they were banging themselves around the box& cage they were in during the last days of their initial capture.

Anyways, thank you for the answers. Everything is ok for now since the neighbor also has given us support.


----------

